# Trade in



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

Hi guys and gals. I'm new here. Not sure if this is where to post something like this so I am just gonna do it. Here's my dilema/question to you guys. I currently own a Super Redhawk 7.5". No fancy accessories of anykind, since I'm thinking of trading. The primary reason I got the Ruger was for deer hunting. I will soon be attending school to be a police officer in the state of ND(hunting in MN). My thought is to trade it for a Glock 20 I believe(10mm). That way I don't need to buy another gun for duty when I become a cop.

Thoughts??


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you plan on giving up deer hunting for ever then trade it. I am here to tell you will live to regret it. Try to buy your duty gun out right and keep your Ruger. It took me 30yrs to correct that same mistake your making. Good luck.
Oh welcome from down in the swamp.:smt039 

Best, Baldy.:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The gun that is suitable for deer hunting and the gun suitable for police duty carry are bound to be two different things. A Glock 20 will be "okay" for either, but best for neither. I think the 10mm is marginal for deer and overkill on people.


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

does the department not issue you a gun when you start the academy? most departments i know of do. another thing, are you sure it is a glock 20 and not the glock 23? the 23 is the standard issue for most departments here in Georgia including the GBI. the FBI gave the 10mm a bad review so most departments shy away from this particular caliber. but i could very well be wrong, its happened before.

first i would recommend, check and see if the department issues a gun (i could not imagine them not), if they do your problem is solved. if they do not, do as baldy said and try to buy it without the trade. if you trade you will probably regret it very much later.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

First off let me say that I will not be trading in the .44mag. for anything. I was at a gun shop last night after work. Held pretty much each of the guns I was looking at chosing from. They were the P95, Px4 in 40. cal, XD9 or 40 can't remember, 24/7 .40cal.. In my honest opinion I really dig that Beretta, thought the P95 felt great in my hand. The Taurus got immediatley ejected from the list, I tried to eject the magazine and that little button is way to hard to push without changing the way you hold it. I should also say that I have what the guy behind the counter said are very large hands, I'm 6'7" so they are kinda big. Anyway basically asking what your guys' thoughts are on those guns, just for "second opinions". Thanks



Nate


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Mr.Anxiety I am glad to here your not going to make that big mistake. I have shot the PX4 and it is a fine weapon and I think it would sevre you well on duty. I have shot the XD45 and it is a awesome weapon but I never fired the 9mm or .40 XD. If they are as reliable as the XD.45 I would say they would be fine and they probably are. I have never shot the 24/7 Taurus. Good luck.

Best, Baldy.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Another thing to consider is what are the other officers are carrying? Should you work with a partner or be in a situation in which you need more ammo it would be good to at least have the same calibar as the others.

I sold my Super Blackhawk years ago and very much regreat it.


----------

